# Help with Kontakt 6 FULL, majestic horns, Orchestral Tools



## LinearZero

Hi all

Apologies in advance for the tone of this thread but I'm at my wits end trying to get this to work. Does anyone know how to get this particular library or libraries in general that appear in "database" to actually appear as a library in Kontakt 6? I bought Majestic Horns Kontakt version from Orchestral Tools and have been unable to load it as a library in Kontakt. This is about as close as I can get to any kind of functionality which is a shame because it sounds damn good given the price (see below photo).

Iv'e checked the files, they're *.nkr and kontakt nki files and I've gone through selecting the path to the files to which it scans but nothing happens, no "error", no "no library found", no recogntion as a "library", nothing. I emailed OT support who couldn't even be bothered reading my email properly and just said this product doesn't work in Kontakt player and to access it from database, despite explicitly saying I OWN KONTAKT 6 FULL VERSION not Kontakt Player.












If this is what they consider "accessing it" from the Kontakt files/database then that's unnaceptable. It's barely even functional. If anyone could help it would be greatly appreciated.

Link to Majestic Horns https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/majestic-horn


----------



## Jaap

Have you tried a batch resave? Here a link to how to do that- https://soundiron.com/pages/pro-tip...r-libraries-to-speed-up-instrument-load-times


----------



## LinearZero

Jaap said:


> Have you tried a batch resave? Here a link to how to do that- https://soundiron.com/pages/pro-tip...r-libraries-to-speed-up-instrument-load-times



Thanks for replying so quickly, no I haven't I'll give that a shot and let you know


----------



## LinearZero

Jaap said:


> Have you tried a batch resave? Here a link to how to do that- https://soundiron.com/pages/pro-tip...r-libraries-to-speed-up-instrument-load-times



No unfortunately that didn't change anything. It scanned and no "missing" files came up, I got it to scan the library path again too but nothing changed. Interestingly this other library I bought at the same time does work fine but only if you access the "files/database" section of Kontakt, but will still not create a library for it. I can accept using a library through the database section like with this one, but the "majestic horn" library doesn't even have it's functions.


----------



## Jaap

Ah sorry, misunderstood it as I saw some missing files in the GUi, but for the library part, that is only for libraries compatible with the Kontakt player as they are encrypted by Native Instruments and will show then in the library tab.
All libraries that require Kontakt full can only be accessed via the file browser.
Google otherwise Kontakt quickload and set it up via that way. An easy and quick way to load libraries


----------



## LinearZero

Jaap said:


> Ah sorry, misunderstood it as I saw some missing files in the GUi, but for the library part, that is only for libraries compatible with the Kontakt player as they are encrypted by Native Instruments and will show then in the library tab.
> All libraries that require Kontakt full can only be accessed via the file browser.
> Google otherwise Kontakt quickload and set it up via that way. An easy and quick way to load libraries



Oh ok. I'm not sure I understand. So I can't have it as a library in the "libraries" section of Kontakt?


----------



## doctoremmet

LinearZero said:


> Oh ok. I'm not sure I understand. So I can't have it as a library in the "libraries" section of Kontakt?


Correct. Not all Kontakt libraries are listed there. Only Player libraries get that privilege. Just open them via your file browser.


----------



## LinearZero

Well I think I got my answer from Nativeinstruments Zendesk. Orchestral Tools needs to be more honest with their description of "Kontakt version" because that term means nothing. Pretty dishonest marketing if you ask me and I'm being kind with my words at the moment.


----------



## LinearZero

doctoremmet said:


> Correct. Not all Kontakt libraries are listed there. Only Player libraries get that privilege. Just open them via your file browser.



Thanks alot, you confirmed what I was thinking along with an email I received from Native Instruments.


----------



## LinearZero

I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure any reasonable person would think "Kontakt version" means a library you can open and access through Kontakt and not have to go through the Kontakt database or files to access it. I.e You load it and it appears in the library like any other library like Kontakt Sessions or Factory Library. I think this is misleading bull**** on Orchestral Tool's behalf.


----------



## doctoremmet

LinearZero said:


> I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure any reasonable person would think "Kontakt version" means a library you can open and access through Kontakt and not have to go through the Kontakt database or files to access it. I.e You load it and it appears in the library like any other library like Kontakt Sessions or Factory Library. I think this is misleading bull**** on Orchestral Tool's behalf.


Blame Native Instruments. Plus this is behaviour that almost ALL pro libraries have. It is not something that OT can do anything about.


----------



## doctoremmet

LinearZero said:


> a library you can open and access through Kontakt


You can easily. Just not with the visual libraries section on your left hand side, that takes up 50% of Kontakt’s screen real estate 

But again: welcome to Native Instruments Kontakt


----------



## doctoremmet

LinearZero said:


> Thanks alot, you confirmed what I was thinking along with an email I received from Native Instruments.


My “pleasure”.


----------



## LinearZero

doctoremmet said:


> My “pleasure”.


 
Lol thanks


----------



## doctoremmet

LinearZero said:


> Pretty dishonest marketing if you ask me and I'm being kind with my words at the moment.


This part I do not agree with. But I guess it is your frustration coming through  It IS a Kontakt library after all and works perfectly fine. OT has to work within the boundaries that NI controls. Most seasoned Kontakt 6 users know these and just create their own favorites folders in Kontakt and work with those.


----------



## LinearZero

doctoremmet said:


> Blame Native Instruments. Plus this behaviour that almost ALL pro libraries have. It is not something that OT can do anything about.


But back to the original issue, I have a library which is supposed to be accessible to Kontakt but is not even accessible through the Kontakt database. Which is majestic horns. If you see my previous photo's it's not even functional through the usual files/database method


----------



## LinearZero

doctoremmet said:


> This part I do not agree with. But I guess it is your frustration coming through  It IS a Kontakt library after all and works perfectly fine. OT has to work within the boundaries that NI controls. Most seasoned Kontakt 6 users know these and just create their own favorites folders in Kontakt and work with those.


But it doesn't work perfectly fine. That's the problem. If you see my previous posts it barely functions in database/file mode. I can't even access the dials for " majestic horn".


----------



## doctoremmet

Did you add the library’s serial in the Native Access application? Sometimes that is necessary, e.g. for Spitfire stuff.


----------



## doctoremmet

LinearZero said:


> But it doesn't work perfectly fine. That's the problem. If you see my previous posts it barely functions in database/file mode. I can't even access the dials for " majestic horn".


Ok. But my response was to your other remarks about adding the library and how it was not really a true Kontakt library.

The other issue is harder for me to reproduce as I do not own this particular library. No offense though, I was merely trying to offer some more generic help...


----------



## LinearZero

doctoremmet said:


> Did you add the library’s serial in the Native Access application? Sometimes that is necessary, e.g. for Spitfire stuff.


I tried to but it won't work. It's not the serial Native is after, this has multiple capital and lower case letter which Native access does not recognize. Basically when I bought the library it came with a serial through email which was a bunch of upper and lower case letters with numbers. It works with the Orchestral tools installer but not with Native access


----------



## doctoremmet

LinearZero said:


> in database/file mode


It is not a “mode”. Merely a way to load an instrument and samples into Kontakt. One would normally be able to click just an NKI and Kontakt would open the library. Drag and drop should also work.

If it doesn’t there is indeed another problem at play here!


----------



## LinearZero

doctoremmet said:


> Ok. But my response was to your other remarks about adding the library and how it was not really a true Kontakt library.
> 
> The other issue is harder for me to reproduce as I do not own this particular library. No offense though, I was merely trying to offer some more generic help...


No that's fine I get that


----------



## doctoremmet

LinearZero said:


> I tried to but it won't work. It's not the serial Native is after, this has multiple capital and lower case letter which Native access does not recognize. Basically when I bought the library it came with a serial through email which was a bunch of upper and lower case letters with numbers. It works with the Orchestral tools installer but not with Native access


Did you contact OT about it? Didn’t the library come with an installation instruction?


----------



## LinearZero

doctoremmet said:


> Did you contact OT about it? Didn’t the library come with an installation instruction?



Yes I emailed OT support and they didn't even bother reading my email, they said this library doesn't work with Kontakt player, load it through your files/database in Kontakt, bad luck **** you, give us good feedback. Despite the fact I stated in my initial email that I had the full version Kontakt. That is literally what happened. It was a no reply email so I couldn't even say "hey my Kontakt is a full version guys, it's not what you think. The only "instructions" involved if you had kontakt player. If you had player they gave instructions but not if you had full. They basically said "skip this part". So I thought "ok then where do I go to get instructions for Kontakt full". There are none as far as I can tell. It's like they assume you will know how to use it if you have Kontakt full.


----------



## doctoremmet

@Maxime Luft Someone is struggling to get your beautiful $2 Majestic Horn to work in Kontakt 6. I am almost tempted to buy it, having seen the price. So I can make a short vid how to do it. But I do not have access to my studio right now.

Could you help the OP?


----------



## doctoremmet

LinearZero said:


> It's like they assume you will know how to use it if you have Kontakt full.


Gotcha. Which is something I can sort of understand, because most of us have installed many a library. But of course from a customer friendliness viewpoint: unacceptable.

I just paged Maxime, the genius that actually recorded your instrument. He is a very friendly chap, and I am sure (if he sees this of course and has some spare time) he will offer a hand!


----------



## LinearZero

doctoremmet said:


> @Maxime Luft Someone is struggling to get your beautiful $2 Majestic Horn to work in Kontakt 6. I am almost tempted to buy it, having seen the price. So I can make a short vid how to do it. But I do not have access to my studio right now.
> 
> Could you help the OP?




Laugh all you want but considering the price i'ts damn near beautiful. But also it's not just that library. The ethnic inspiration 2 samples which are more than $2 are also amazing and I'm having some problems with that.


----------



## LinearZero

doctoremmet said:


> Gotcha. Which is something I can sort of understand, because most of us have installed many a library. But of course from a customer friendliness viewpoint: unacceptable.
> 
> I just paged Maxime, the genius that actually recorded your instrument. He is a very friendly chap, and I am sure (if he sees this of course and has some spare time) he will offer a hand!



Thank you!


----------



## LudovicVDP

As it's indeed not an instrument that shows in the left tab, you can use the quick-load function so you won't have to look for it in the browser every time you want to use it. 
Fast and easy.

Lots of instruments don't show in the library tabs and it's indeed annoying. 
But the Quick-Load will help you a lot in finding them back.

Orchestral Tool site says "Works with Kontakt *full* 5.5.1 or higher ".
When you see "FULL" it generally means "will not show in the library tab".

But if you have issues opening it, I don't think it's related to the fact that it's a free-player or a full version of Kontakt... Opening the NKi file should work no matter... Strange.


----------



## MartinH.

LinearZero said:


> I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure any reasonable person would think "Kontakt version" means a library you can open and access through Kontakt and not have to go through the Kontakt database or files to access it. I.e You load it and it appears in the library like any other library like Kontakt Sessions or Factory Library. I think this is misleading bull**** on Orchestral Tool's behalf.




I'm having a hard time sympathizing with your frustration over a 2,- Euro (+VAT) library not being integrated into Kontakt in the way you expect, in spite of literally _all _libraries that need the full version of Kontakt also not being integrated into Kontakt in the way that you expect. 

As a workaround you can move the library folder into the Kontakt Factory library folder I think, to have it displayed there in the libraries tab as part of the factory library, if you absolutely don't want to use the file browser. 


I tried loading my version of majestic horns into my version of Kontakt 6, and it works fine. I've seen similar UI glitches in Kontakt before, they usually fixed themselves for me. Have you tried saving and reloading your project with a loaded instance of Majestic Horn?


----------



## EvilDragon

OT would mention if the library works specifically with Kontakt Player by writing that it's for the free Kontakt Player, they do that for their actual Kontakt Player libraries. So it's not really dishonest marketing - but the requirement could have been a bit more verbose, true.


----------



## doctoremmet

LinearZero said:


> Laugh all you want but considering the price i'ts damn near beautiful. But also it's not just that library. The ethnic inspiration 2 samples which are more than $2 are also amazing and I'm having some problems with that.


I did not laugh at all. I am quite aware of the beauty of Maxime’s instruments.


----------



## doctoremmet

EvilDragon said:


> OT would mention if the library works specifically with Kontakt Player by writing that it's for the free Kontakt Player, they do that for their actual Kontakt Player libraries. So it's not really dishonest marketing - but the requirement could have been a bit more verbose, true.


There is no dishonesty at all to be honest. Merely expectations the OP had pertaining to “FULL KONTAKT” implying a library tab. Those I can understand. But then do not blame a sample developer for working within the constraints of a software package’s design. The glitch in the UI can be caused by a lot of things. First thing I’d try is to close all other programs, after saving my project, and just restart the computer and try again. I’ve seen glitches like this and typically they are caused by RAM issues, or a CPU being taxed by tons of other active threads. I hope he gets sorted!


----------



## jbuhler

So it's still not clear to me if you have tried to load the library through the files tab. 





Or via Quickload.

It loads normally for me.

As this is not a Kontakt Player library you do not need to do anything with Native Access.


----------



## LinearZero

jbuhler said:


> So it's still not clear to me if you have tried to load the library through the files tab.
> 
> Or via Quickload.
> 
> It loads normally for me.
> 
> As this is not a Kontakt Player library you do not need to do anything with Native Access.



I got it to work. For some reason it was asking for an ethnic inspirations file that was in the ethnic inspirations folder, that's why the background and dials were coming up blank, makes no sense but anyway the good thing is that it works now.


----------



## LinearZero

doctoremmet said:


> There is no dishonesty at all to be honest. Merely expectations the OP had pertaining to “FULL KONTAKT” implying a library tab. Those I can understand. But then do not blame a sample developer for working within the constraints of a software package’s design. The glitch in the UI can be caused by a lot of things. First thing I’d try is to close all other programs, after saving my project, and just restart the computer and try again. I’ve seen glitches like this and typically they are caused by RAM issues, or a CPU being taxed by tons of other active threads. I hope he gets sorted!



I've fixed it, it was asking for a file from a different library folder despite me not doing anything to either folder which makes no sense. In fact I remember when downloading majestic horns it also downloaded two files called ethnic inspiration. My first thought was "wait I haven't even downloaded that library yet", but didn't think much of it. Yet they were required for majestic horns, a completely different library. 

My assumption was that if a library is Kontakt compatible it must be viewable in the libraries tab on the left, so I'll concede I was ignorant in that regard. I think not realising that, coupled with the library not even working properly in the files/database section had me riled up.


----------



## dzilizzi

I'm glad you figured it out. I'm not in front of my computer or I would have looked. Every time I've had a similar problem, it's been a missing/misplaced file. 

As far as the non-library issue, I have a folder on my sample drive called Kontakt where I put all the non-library instruments. I have a lot, so I normally rename them with the company code (i.e. OT) and the library name. Makes it easy to find them and back them up. Also, at least for me, when I reopen Kontakt, then the file tab, it usually open in the last folder I had open. Makes it easy. 

Or you can do Quick Load.


----------



## LinearZero

dzilizzi said:


> I'm glad you figured it out. I'm not in front of my computer or I would have looked. Every time I've had a similar problem, it's been a missing/misplaced file.
> 
> As far as the non-library issue, I have a folder on my sample drive called Kontakt where I put all the non-library instruments. I have a lot, so I normally rename them with the company code (i.e. OT) and the library name. Makes it easy to find them and back them up. Also, at least for me, when I reopen Kontakt, then the file tab, it usually open in the last folder I had open. Makes it easy.
> 
> Or you can do Quick Load.



Good idea, it will make things less confusing


----------



## Maxime Luft

Glad to hear it's fixed! Sorry for that issue. 



LinearZero said:


> The two files it was asking for are below, the files are not even called "majestic horns", but this is what the library needed in order to work



-> For a 2$ library I hope it's still an acceptable bug, isn't it?


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Maxime Luft said:


> Glad to hear it's fixed! Sorry for that issue.
> 
> 
> 
> -> For a 2$ library I hope it's still an acceptable bug, isn't it?




I'm not sure, this one came in pretty hot:




LinearZero said:


> Yes I emailed OT support and they didn't even bother reading my email, they said this library doesn't work with Kontakt player, load it through your files/database in Kontakt, bad luck **** you, give us good feedback.


Speaking from first hand experience, this is a small island on the internet - its got like 1 bridge to it, and a few ferries that occasionally float back and forth. 

Burning the only bridge makes it harder to get to, and the people who normally take the ferry will notice the fact that your clothes are burnt and you smell like smoke. 

(might want to think twice about burning bridges over practically nothing)


----------



## Maxime Luft

ProfoundSilence said:


> I'm not sure, this one came in pretty hot:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking from first hand experience, this is a small island on the internet - its got like 1 bridge to it, and a few ferries that occasionally float back and forth.
> 
> Burning the only bridge makes it harder to get to, and the people who normally take the ferry will notice the fact that your clothes are burnt and you smell like smoke.
> 
> (might want to think twice about burning bridges over practically nothing)



Well I'm sorry and would be very surprised if the concerned user got such a rude response, the Kontakt Player compatibility discussion is indeed a classic one which I'm sorry so many have to go through until they understand how it works... Next time don't hesitate tagging me in your posts, I don't see it everytime here on VI although I spend a lot of time here


----------



## LinearZero

ProfoundSilence said:


> I'm not sure, this one came in pretty hot:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking from first hand experience, this is a small island on the internet - its got like 1 bridge to it, and a few ferries that occasionally float back and forth.
> 
> Burning the only bridge makes it harder to get to, and the people who normally take the ferry will notice the fact that your clothes are burnt and you smell like smoke.
> 
> (might want to think twice about burning bridges over practically nothing)



Not sure what you mean by "burning bridges" in the context of trying to understand how a third party product works in Kontakt.


----------



## LinearZero

Maxime Luft said:


> Well I'm sorry and would be very surprised if the concerned user got such a rude response, the Kontakt Player compatibility discussion is indeed a classic one which I'm sorry so many have to go through until they understand how it works... Next time don't hesitate tagging me in your posts, I don't see it everytime here on VI although I spend a lot of time here



That was a bit of an exaggeration, maybe it was just the way they wrote the email, it was written as though having Kontakt FULL is what makes it work through the libraries tab and having Kontakt PLAYER only allows you to use it through the files/database tab.

What I mean't by "**** you give us good feedback" was that I couldn't even reply to the support worker, there was just a "how would you rate us" link in the email. In any case it works fine through files/database.

On the plus side I did learn more about how Kontakt works so there's that. 🙂


----------



## dzilizzi

LinearZero said:


> That was a bit of an exaggeration, maybe it was just the way they wrote the email, it was written as though having Kontakt FULL is what makes it work through the libraries tab and having Kontakt PLAYER only allows you to use it through the files/database tab.
> 
> What I mean't by "**** you give us good feedback" was that I couldn't even reply to the support worker, there was just a "how would you rate us" link in the email. In any case it works fine through files/database.
> 
> On the plus side I did learn more about how Kontakt works so there's that. 🙂


What? Its totally the opposite. Player requires library tab libraries. Full will play any Kontakt library. 

LOL! If they actually told you that, they need to learn how Kontakt works.


----------



## LinearZero

dzilizzi said:


> What? Its totally the opposite. Player requires library tab libraries. Full will play any Kontakt library.
> 
> LOL! If they actually told you that, they need to learn how Kontakt works.



In fairness they probably didn't mean it that way, it just came across that like that. Orchestral Tools is a German company I think? Maybe it was just the way they communicated it.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

LinearZero said:


> That was a bit of an exaggeration, maybe it was just the way they wrote the email, it was written as though having Kontakt FULL is what makes it work through the libraries tab and having Kontakt PLAYER only allows you to use it through the files/database tab.
> 
> What I mean't by "**** you give us good feedback" was that I couldn't even reply to the support worker, there was just a "how would you rate us" link in the email. In any case it works fine through files/database.
> 
> On the plus side I did learn more about how Kontakt works so there's that. 🙂



thats part of the situation, you admittedly appear very new to kontakt - and yet your first instinct was to practically slander the developer. As far as fully fledged professional libraries - you've got about a literal handful of options. Some up and coming developers - but as far as developers who record premium samples in highly sought after scoring locations? less than a hand. There is only one orchestral tools - and if you want to use their products in the future, you've got their small team to deal with.

These products are very niche, and despite the pricetag - the teams are quite small. Issue with CSS or CSB? you're email wallbank himself. Stezov? yup, the person providing support has the same last name as the product line.

I guess what I'm getting at - is that it's a really bad idea to treat reaching out to support for sample libraries like you would calling and complaining about being overcharged on your cellphone bill. It's not a faceless call center somewhere.


----------



## doctoremmet

ProfoundSilence said:


> I guess what I'm getting at - is that it's a really bad idea to treat reaching out to support for sample libraries like you would calling and complaining about being overcharged on your cellphone bill. It's not a faceless call center somewhere.


<3


----------



## LinearZero

ProfoundSilence said:


> thats part of the situation, you admittedly appear very new to kontakt - and yet your first instinct was to practically slander the developer. As far as fully fledged professional libraries - you've got about a literal handful of options. Some up and coming developers - but as far as developers who record premium samples in highly sought after scoring locations? less than a hand. There is only one orchestral tools - and if you want to use their products in the future, you've got their small team to deal with.
> 
> These products are very niche, and despite the pricetag - the teams are quite small. Issue with CSS or CSB? you're email wallbank himself. Stezov? yup, the person providing support has the same last name as the product line.
> 
> I guess what I'm getting at - is that it's a really bad idea to treat reaching out to support for sample libraries like you would calling and complaining about being overcharged on your cellphone bill. It's not a faceless call center somewhere.




I don't have a problem with their products or their developer/s, in fact I purchased Ark 2 very recently, even after the event. Their products are great. Part of the problem was me being new to using third party libraries. The other problem is their support team not reading/understanding my email and/or providing a clear and succinct answer which made the issue even more difficult to understand. They could also work on their support process. For example not being able to reply to a support worker and being only able to respond via a "good/bad" feedback system with an extremely limited number of words doesn't help either. I couldn't even properly clarify what the problem was and reiterate my situation, the version of Kontakt I was using e.t.c. In any case I appreciate what you are saying and where you are coming from.


----------

